# Fake or not?



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Man reportedly catches goldfish as big as a dog - Yahoo! Canada News


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

HOLY! That's one big goldfish hahaha.


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

I call fake. He doesn't seem to be struggling with the weight at all, and a fish that big would be heavy!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

alym said:


> I call fake. He doesn't seem to be struggling with the weight at all, and a fish that big would be heavy!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weight said 30 lbs

Fish would be struggling...

Fake i agree


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Kind of 50/50 for me. It looks real. 30 pounds is not that much....don't really need to struggle. On the other hand the head kinda looks messed up to me. Strange indeed though.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

AWW said:


> Weight said 30 lbs
> 
> Fish would be struggling...
> 
> Fake i agree


Ya I was thinking that too. Would it not be thrashing around?


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

It
looks bigger thena giant carp. How it that possible. Must be all the French cuisene getting thrown out lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that's a lot of slime coat; struggling or not, you'd think getting a grip would be difficult


----------



## Kitsune (Jul 17, 2010)

Fake... if you've ever gone salmon fishing, think of how much they weight and how hard it is to carry. I can barely handle a 8 lb (weight and slime). There is no way that guy is holding a 30 lb in that position.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

He certainly looks to be holding that fish up very effortlessly. I think fake. A struggling slimy fish isn't that easy to hold, and definitely not with two hands straight out in that position.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I think it is a large fish just that he is holding it out to the camera to make it look bigger.

Sort of like this


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

The fins itself give it away. You can clearly see that its rubber (aka fake).


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

2009 June | Yarrkarping
theres another one on this page


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I did a google search and came across quite a few pics of huge Koi and carp, so not impossible. Here are a few of them for your enjoyment.
















Here is a 21 pound fish








A 28 pound carp








A 20 pounder








A 12 pound asian carp catching itself by jumping into the boat and trying to take out the angler.








A 64 pound carp


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Its funny how most of the pics have a "water background"", but the pic with carp in snow is the funniest IMO 

Anyways, here is another "carp"

http://www.astekblog.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/giant-asian-carp1.jpg


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

theres also the mekong giant carp.. (dont know if I spelled that right)


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

....real....


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmm.... nothin as tasty as a giant garden koi carp


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd say its real....


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

in the words of Adam and Jamie, Its Plausable.....


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

TCR said:


> mmmmmmmmmm.... nothin as tasty as a giant garden koi carp


coated in flour.fried with extra pure virgin olive oil.seasoned with sea salt...topped off with steamed sugar snap peas and garlic rice....downed with a 6-pack of honey sleemans or corona.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

hopelessamor said:


> coated in flour.fried with extra pure virgin olive oil.seasoned with sea salt...topped off with steamed sugar snap peas and garlic rice....downed with a 6-pack of honey sleemans or corona.


No no no... take the fillet, coat it in beer, then into fine chopped bread crumbs, so they get thick and crispy, served with roasted potato wedges, tarter sauce and coleslaw.. and the other 5 alexander keiths red amber on the side. if you going fish... get beer from the east coast... them boys know how to do fish...


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

gotta wonder what it would taste like tho.. a pond fish? might be better baked in a butter and garlic sauce like they do in Peru (the best rainbow trout ever!!!)
served with bug light lime or corona


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

TCR said:


> served with bug light lime or corona


especially bug lite lol...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I've eaten plenty of carp as a kid. Steamed. Old fashioned Chinese way. Yummy. Nothing wrong with pond fish.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

kodak said:


> especially bug lite lol...


I love bug lite, tho I must say, I am not to big on the legs and wings that you get near the bottem,


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

cichlid said:


> in the words of Adam and Jamie, Its Plausable.....


I like cichlid's response the best
Plausable gets my vote


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

cichlid said:


> No no no... take the fillet, coat it in beer, then into fine chopped bread crumbs, so they get thick and crispy, served with roasted potato wedges, tarter sauce and coleslaw.. and the other 5 alexander keiths red amber on the side. if you going fish... get beer from the east coast... them boys know how to do fish...





TCR said:


> gotta wonder what it would taste like tho.. a pond fish? might be better baked in a butter and garlic sauce like they do in Peru (the best rainbow trout ever!!!)
> served with bug light lime or corona


ROTFL.

yup,alexander keiths red amber ale is very tasty.Cant say the same with bud light lime though.Either corona,Estrella spanish damm beer,innis and gunn,or go hard and down shots of Hornitos tequila.Mucho delicioso!


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

kodak said:


> especially bug lite lol...


 x 2..........


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

kodak said:


> especially bug lite lol...





cichlid said:


> I love bug lite, tho I must say, I am not to big on the legs and wings that you get near the bottem,


whoops.. lol.. i dont look when i type...


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

Innis and Gunn, sooo tasty, have you ever tried the rum cask? it was out in the summer of 08, not sure if they did it last year. another tasty Red amber is thirsty beaver from the tree brewing company in kelowna. the only thing that makes BL worth drinking is the lime. lol


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

bud light lime and tequila in the summer 
whisky and beer in the winter


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

cichlid said:


> Innis and Gunn, sooo tasty, have you ever tried the rum cask? it was out in the summer of 08, not sure if they did it last year. another tasty Red amber is thirsty beaver from the tree brewing company in kelowna. the only thing that makes BL worth drinking is the lime. lol


rum cask?is that the innis and gun red?i just bought a 333ml bottle for a buddy,whose wife just gave birth to their son.BTW,their last name is GUNN.
Cichlid,are you psychic or what? the other cans (473ml) of beer i bought for my friend was indeed,Kelowna thirst beaver Red amber....
Anyways,u should try youngs double chocolate stout or longboat chocolate porter.....yummy.Gotta stop talking so much about alcohol,otherwise,i'll go on another bender.jk.

BTW,....the pic looks real not fake.


----------



## kodak (Apr 25, 2010)

miller chills.....


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Might be me.. but everytime I've drank those ive had a rotten time.. its not the beer itself more situation but i wont drink it anymore



kodak said:


> miller chills.....


also I say real but the first pic is a fishy looking fish


----------



## Punkys Dad (Apr 25, 2010)

The fish is real, the guy is fake. 

Filleted, battered, deep fried with chips and a cold pop for me.


----------



## hopelessamor (Aug 3, 2010)

Punkys Dad said:


> The fish is real, the guy is fake.
> 
> Filleted, battered, deep fried with chips and a cold pop for me.


LOL! 

especially,the cold pop,part.....make that a double.Gotta work a graveyardshift later on.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

It's a fake pic. I caught a 45 lb salmon and it was nowhere near as big as that "30lb goldfish". That goldfish would have to weigh 100lbs to be that big. No way. Fake, fake, fake


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

the carp is real.


----------

